# Curious what this means?



## col (16 Nov 2011)

Can anyone tell me what this means please? 

[#MBS] You are temporarily excluded from this topic until19 November 2011 - 13:52:12
Reason: Attacking the poster, not the post.


----------



## Red Light (16 Nov 2011)

Sounds like you've been sent to the sin bin by admin and had your posting privileges suspended temporarily for being a naughty poster and resorting to ad hominems rather than arguing the point.


----------



## col (16 Nov 2011)

Oo sounds bad? I wonder who banned me and for which post?


----------



## YahudaMoon (16 Nov 2011)

Lol. I never come across a forum so bad for moderators / admin removing editing and banning people 

They are like the secret police and Nazi's of the bike forums on here


----------



## col (16 Nov 2011)

Ah must be when I said " how do you know? Oh sorry I forgot he is a blackbelt in some wrestling game, and always seems to mention it when you dissagree with him"
Thats not an attack, its a statement of what he did? cant see that as being too bad


----------



## col (16 Nov 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> Lol. I never come across a forum so bad for moderators / admin removing editing and banning people
> 
> They are like the secret police and Nazi's of the bike forums on here



Either magnatron is still reading and has complained, or someone has took it on themselves to ban me for telling it how it is? Now I wonder who that might be?


----------



## Norm (17 Nov 2011)

col said:


> Can anyone tell me what this means please?
> 
> [#MBS] You are temporarily excluded from this topic until19 November 2011 - 13:52:12
> Reason: Attacking the poster, not the post.


 If you look in the thread from which you were banned, you'll see this.



YahudaMoon said:


> Lol. I never come across a forum so bad for moderators / admin removing editing and banning people
> 
> They are like the secret police and Nazi's of the bike forums on here


 Really? The person who has built this place up and provides it to you free of charge is the same as a group who murdered millions of humans?

If you feel like that, why don't you just do the honourable thing?


----------



## col (17 Nov 2011)

Can you tell me why I was banned from this thread, that was the question after all, I already knew about that.


----------



## Zoiders (17 Nov 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> Lol. I never come across a forum so bad for moderators / admin removing editing and banning people
> 
> They are like the secret police and Nazi's of the bike forums on here


Careful old chap.

Calling the moderators Nazi's is grounds for a banning.

They will be all over you like the _Stasi_...oh hang on...they used to be Nazi's as well.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Nov 2011)

Wow, being compared to Nazi's and Stasi.
We have some really nice members on this site don't we?


----------



## col (17 Nov 2011)

There is isnt there? All the name calling that goes on, and I get banned without warning from a thread because I mentioned something that happened in the passed. Seems a bit hypocritical to me?


----------



## Red Light (17 Nov 2011)

Is this a record - a thread that Godwinated in Four?


----------



## col (17 Nov 2011)

Sorry I dont know what Godwinated means?


----------



## Arch (17 Nov 2011)

col said:


> Sorry I dont know what Godwinated means?



Godwin's Law states that eventually an argument on the internet will lead to someone comparing some one else to Hitler or the Nazis.

When you consider the difference in scale between the actions of Hitler and the Nazis, and the importance of the egos of a few people who are posting on the internet, it's pretty sick to even mention them in the same breath.

If people think it's so bad here, they can leave. Unlike the millions who had no choice, and no chance, and who died in misery.


----------



## col (17 Nov 2011)

Arch said:


> Godwin's Law states that eventually an argument on the internet will lead to someone comparing some one else to Hitler or the Nazis.
> 
> When you consider the difference in scale between the actions of Hitler and the Nazis, and the importance of the egos of a few people who are posting on the internet, it's pretty sick to even mention them in the same breath.
> 
> If people think it's so bad here, they can leave. Unlike the millions who had no choice, and no chance, and who died in misery.



Ah so thats what it means, glad it wasnt me who compared some here to nazis then eh? 

But I must have said something worse to get a thread ban?


----------



## Arch (17 Nov 2011)

col said:


> Ah so thats what it means, glad it wasnt me who compared some here to nazis then eh?



No indeed, and my remarks were aimed squarely at those who did....


----------



## col (17 Nov 2011)

Arch said:


> No indeed, and my remarks were aimed squarely at those who did....



Oops sorry I edited as you sent. Saying I must have said something worse to get a ban?


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2011)

Maybe it was the amount of times you got his name wrong? 
Sure there were worse comments but I suppose you were caught up in the argument so got treated the same.


----------



## col (17 Nov 2011)

potsy said:


> Maybe it was the amount of times you got his name wrong?
> Sure there were worse comments but I suppose you were caught up in the argument so got treated the same.




So everyone caught up has been banned also? I never thought of that, makes it even more over the top I think?


----------



## col (17 Nov 2011)

Blinkin flip, I keep clicking on new posts in the thread Im banned from, you are VERY strict


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Nov 2011)

Why put this in café? Why not site feedback, or a mail to the admin?


----------



## col (17 Nov 2011)

John the Monkey said:


> Why put this in café? Why not site feedback, or a mail to the admin?



Because I wanted everyone to know about it, as it seems someone might be abusing their powers. Unless of course shaun did it and had good reason, then I would accept it. And I have


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Nov 2011)

col said:


> Because I wanted everyone to know about it, as it seems someone might be abusing their powers. Unless of course shaun did it and had good reason, then I would accept it. And I have



Oh, well that makes sense.

I think I'll put my next post asking for advice on what ERD Mavic 32h A319 rims are in the café, so everyone knows about that.


----------



## col (17 Nov 2011)

John the Monkey said:


> Oh, well that makes sense.
> 
> I think I'll put my next post asking for advice on what ERD Mavic 32h A319 rims are in the café, so everyone knows about that.



Now that doesnt


----------



## col (17 Nov 2011)

John the Monkey said:


> Oh, well that makes sense.
> .




Thanks


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Nov 2011)

col said:


> Now that doesnt



I also need to know what PCD the Shimano 3N-80 dynamo hub is, so I'll probably make a thread in café about that too. After all, I am curious about it, and want everyone to know.


----------



## col (17 Nov 2011)

John the Monkey said:


> I also want everyone to know.



Thanks again


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (17 Nov 2011)

John the Monkey said:


> I also need to know what PCD the Shimano 3N-80 dynamo hub is, so I'll probably make a thread in café about that too. After all, I am curious about it, and want everyone to know.



http://www.sheldonbrown.com/rinard/spocalc.htm


----------



## just jim (17 Nov 2011)

The thread in question on Commuting turned out to be quiter dispiriting - the usual person-bashing (albiet in a more eurdite form). Maybe a wee break from C.C is in order. I've been here too much lately perhaps. I'm sorry about the loss of Magnatom. No need for it really but I understand why.


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Nov 2011)

just jim said:


> The thread in question on Commuting turned out to be quiter dispiriting - the usual person-bashing (albiet in a more eurdite form). Maybe a wee break from C.C is in order. I've been here too much lately perhaps. I'm sorry about the loss of Magnatom. No need for it really but I understand why.



Too kind, TC. 

/tips hat.

Café really is the place to have any and all questions answered, regardless of topic, isn't it?


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Nov 2011)

just jim said:


> The thread in question on Commuting turned out to be quiter dispiriting - the usual person-bashing (albiet in a more eurdite form). Maybe a wee break from C.C is in order. I've been here too much lately perhaps. I'm sorry about the loss of Magnatom. No need for it really but I understand why.



When I feel like that, I hang about in "Know How" and what was "Beginnners". A bit of helping people works wonders for the jaded poster.

Part of my somewhat obtusely expressed gripe with this thread of Col's is the spread of the arguments & score settling in other forums into Café, although evidently I'm in a minority in feeling that.

FWIW, any forum can be blocked in the current version of the forum software - if Commuting's really getting you down, just add it to the list for a bit.


----------



## col (17 Nov 2011)

John the Monkey said:


> Too kind/tips hat.


----------



## col (17 Nov 2011)

John the Monkey said:


> When I feel like that, I hang about in "Know How" and what was "Beginnners". A bit of helping people works wonders for the jaded poster.
> 
> Part of my somewhat obtusely expressed gripe with this thread is the spread of the arguments & score settling in other forums into Café, although evidently I'm in a minority in feeling that.
> 
> FWIW, any forum can be blocked in the current version of the forum software - if Commuting's really getting you down, just add it to the list for a bit.



Your right, I too am dissapointed with the digs you have to reply to and defend. I suppose it does get tiring when people dont let others grind them down with sarcasm and pedance.


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Nov 2011)

col said:


> I suppose it does get tiring when people dont let others grind them down with sarcasm and pedance.



Hmm.

I think, for what my opinion is worth, that a quiet word, pm, or post in the appropriate forum would have been better than placing a thread in café, Col. Especially as at the time, it only "seemed" to you that you'd been treated unfairly (and, from what you say, you agree that you were not). Going straight to café looks like grandstanding. 

Less persuasively, perhaps, putting things in the right forums is surely the point of having a number of different forums, intended for specific topics. My various technical queries are as ill fitted to café as this thread is.

Fair enough?


----------



## martint235 (17 Nov 2011)

Can someone please explain something? I've read through all this thread and seen references to Nazis and the Stasi (I don't think the Stasi were Nazis by the way, different time periods). Now here's what I do know:

1. There's some bloke up in the Midlands who provides this site free of charge to most people. He's been very courteous to me and is extremely quick to respond to queries considering I'm not paying him anything.
2. He's recruited a small team of unpaid volunteers who ensure, in their own time, that the forums tick over without anyone getting too upset etc.

This all seems to work well to me but there must be a number 3 to go on the list and that's the people who go around threatening other people with violence to ensure that they visit the forum every day. Otherwise, if you don't agree with how it's run or moderated, don't visit. Simples.

I'm not a moderator (although I do know a couple of them) and have never met Shaun but I find it depressing the amount of moaning that goes on about how they operate by people who don't actually need to visit the site.

Right that's got that off my chest.


----------



## col (17 Nov 2011)

John the Monkey said:


> Hmm.
> 
> I think, for what my opinion is worth, that a quiet word, pm, or post in the appropriate forum would have been better than placing a thread in café, Col. Especially as at the time, it only "seemed" to you that you'd been treated unfairly (and, from what you say, you agree that you were not). Going straight to café looks like grandstanding.
> 
> ...



Very fair John, but where I say "and I have" was in answer to your question about messaging Shaun, not as an agreement to my guilt, sorry I should have made that more obvious. To be honest, I picked cafe becaue I understand it to be for any topic, no other reason. 
Also because of no warning or message of intent, it seemed to me the ban was done as a knee jerk reaction by someone more involved than they would probably admit. I still feel it is an unfair ban , given the number of posts worse than mine. So wanted to make it available for others to see, as I believe, and Ill apologise if im wrong, that a friend of mags is involved. My opinion only, and no proof available, but because of the way it was done, is the only explanation I can see. So until shaun gets back to me, or even the person responsible to explain their action, Ill be sticking with my thought on this. 
But thanks for being very pleasant about it, Im not used to that normally in debate.


----------



## theclaud (17 Nov 2011)

col said:


> Very fair John, but where I say "and I have" was in answer to your question about messaging Shaun, not as an agreement to my guilt, sorry I should have made that more obvious. To be honest, I picked cafe becaue I understand it to be for any topic, no other reason.
> Also because of no warning or message of intent, it seemed to me the ban was done as a knee jerk reaction by someone more involved than they would probably admit. I still feel it is an unfair ban , given the number of posts worse than mine. So wanted to make it available for others to see, as I believe, and Ill apologise if im wrong, that a friend of mags is involved. My opinion only, and no proof available, but because of the way it was done, is the only explanation I can see. So until shaun gets back to me, or even the person responsible to explain their action, Ill be sticking with my thought on this.
> But thanks for being very pleasant about it, Im not used to that normally in debate.



It obviously belongs in Feedback, if indeed it requires a thread at all. Sticking it in the Cafe is just attention-seeking, as you admitted earlier.


----------



## Christopher (17 Nov 2011)

John the Monkey said:


> Oh, well that makes sense.
> 
> I think I'll put my next post asking for advice on what ERD Mavic 32h A319 rims are in the café, so everyone knows about that.


604.5mm. Bish-bosh, I am here alll week!


----------



## 4F (17 Nov 2011)

col said:


> Can anyone tell me what this means please?
> 
> [#MBS] You are temporarily excluded from this topic until19 November 2011 - 13:52:12
> Reason: Attacking the poster, not the post.



It means you have been a numpty.


----------



## col (17 Nov 2011)

theclaud said:


> It obviously belongs in Feedback, if indeed it requires a thread at all. Sticking it in the Cafe is just attention-seeking, as you admitted earlier.



See, this is the type of thing that merits defence  Its not attention seeking for myself,where did I admit i was attention seeking? I said I wanted other people to know about it , the way it was done and why. Going with your logic here, if you were unfairly suspended at work, you wouldnt do anything public as it would be attention seeking would it? And your choice of word, attention seeking, and that I admitted it, which of course I didnt, is a good example of how you tried to change what I said. 
If Iv picked the wrong forum, please have it moved to the correct one, as I said, I picked cafe because I thought it was for any topic.


----------



## col (17 Nov 2011)

4F said:


> It means you have been a numpty.




Oh ok, an honest answer without manipulation of words, cheers


----------



## snorri (17 Nov 2011)

4F said:


> It means you have been a numpty.



...and this thread indicates your joy at official recognition of your numptiness.


----------



## col (17 Nov 2011)

snorri said:


> ...and this thread indicates your joy at official recognition of your numptiness.



Ok point taken


----------



## theclaud (17 Nov 2011)

col said:


> See, this is the type of thing that merits defence  Its not attention seeking for myself,where did I admit i was attention seeking? I said I wanted other people to know about it , the way it was done and why. Going with your logic here, if you were unfairly suspended at work, you wouldnt do anything public as it would be attention seeking would it? And your choice of word, attention seeking, and that I admitted it, which of course I didnt, is a good example of how you tried to change what I said.
> If Iv picked the wrong forum, please have it moved to the correct one, as I said, I picked cafe because I thought it was for any topic.



Get over yourself. Wanting everyone to know that you've been temporarily banned from a thread? Hands up who gives a ****?


----------



## col (17 Nov 2011)

theclaud said:


> Get over yourself. Wanting everyone to know that you've been temporarily banned from a thread? Hands up who gives a ****?



Well you give enough to join in dont you? 

And there you go again, trying to flame


----------



## Scoosh (17 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> Can someone please explain something? I've read through all this thread and seen references to Nazis and the Stasi (I don't think the Stasi were Nazis by the way, different time periods). Now here's what I do know:
> 
> 1. There's some bloke up in the Midlands who provides this site free of charge to most people. He's been very courteous to me and is extremely quick to respond to queries considering I'm not paying him anything.
> 
> ...



WELL SAID, that Man !








John the Monkey said:


> When I feel like that, I hang about in "Know How" and what was "Beginnners". A bit of helping people works wonders for the jaded poster.
> 
> Part of my somewhat obtusely expressed gripe with this thread of Col's is the spread of the arguments & score settling in other forums into Café, although evidently I'm in a minority in feeling that.
> 
> FWIW, any forum can be blocked in the current version of the forum software - if Commuting's really getting you down, just add it to the list for a bit.



Totally agree.



It's very refreshing to go into Welcome and read why people are joining CC. Fair takes me back ....


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Nov 2011)

Christopher said:


> 604.5mm. Bish-bosh, I am here alll week!



In seriousness, ALWAYS measure ERD yourself. Hub measurements are usually pretty reliable, but manufacturers seem to take a perverse joy in lying about ERD - I've no idea why this should be the case. My last set of A319s (32h) came up at around 603 (averaging several measurements across the rim). It doesn't make a massive difference in the final calculation, admittedly, but it's nice to be right 

Col, I'm afraid we're not going to agree here. This should have gone in feedback, if, indeed, it went anywhere public at all before Shaun got in touch with you and allayed/confirmed your misgivings.


----------



## Arch (17 Nov 2011)

col said:


> Also because of no warning or message of intent, it seemed to me the ban was done as a knee jerk reaction by someone more involved than they would probably admit. I still feel it is an unfair ban , given the number of posts worse than mine.



In which case, it's highly likely that other people will have had the same ban - they just haven't felt the need to challenge it. The whole point of short topic bans is to take heated protagonists out for a while to let things cool down, and hopefully get back on topic.

If you don't like it, you know where the door is....


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Nov 2011)

...and now we appear to have moved to feedback, which makes my gripes redundant.


----------



## YahudaMoon (17 Nov 2011)

I apologise for the word nazi as there is no need for words of that nature, I should have said 'Mary Whitehouse'. Sorry though I still stand on what I think about this forum for over the top moderation / censorship its just so old hat.

Come on this ain't the C Beebies forum. 

 lol


----------



## Arch (17 Nov 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> I apologise for the word nazi as there is no need for words of that nature, I should have said 'Mary Whitehouse'. Sorry though I still stand on what I think about this forum for over the top moderation / censorship its just so old hat.
> 
> Come on this ain't the C Beebies forum.
> 
> lol



Admin has frequently said that he'd like this to be a forum that people would be happy for their kids to read over their shoulders. Again, if that's not raw enough for you, go elsewhere.


----------



## Norm (17 Nov 2011)

theclaud said:


> Get over yourself. Wanting everyone to know that you've been temporarily banned from a thread? Hands up who gives a ****?


It does seem a strange thing to post, especially given that the answer to the original question and the follow-up defensiveness about whether others were banned was all posted in the original thread anyway.


----------



## YahudaMoon (17 Nov 2011)

Arch said:


> Admin has frequently said that he'd like this to be a forum that people would be happy for their kids to read over their shoulders. Again, if that's not raw enough for you, go elsewhere.



Hi Arch. 

Just a point. I have never had a disagreement on this forum though some have hit at me though I don't raise to the bait and leave that thread without comment
If it's a family cycling forum including children then maybe this should be put into the strap line ? This would then maybe give it's users more respect about what is posted on the forum ?


Can't say I realised it was a forum also targeted at children with the amount of post with swear words and the like that have been posted over the time





John


----------



## martint235 (17 Nov 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> I apologise for the word nazi as there is no need for words of that nature, I should have said 'Mary Whitehouse'. Sorry though I still stand on what I think about this forum for over the top moderation / censorship its just so old hat.
> 
> Come on this ain't the C Beebies forum.
> 
> lol



But this goes back to my point. If you don't like the moderation here, there are plenty of other forums to visit. It's not like anyone is forcing you. 

However if the benefit/enjoyment gained from visiting this forum outweighs your sense of injustice at the level of censorship, it becomes a moot point.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Nov 2011)

theclaud said:


> Hands up who gives a ****?


----------



## Red Light (17 Nov 2011)

theclaud said:


> Hands up who gives a ****?



No, definitely not a four star thread.


----------



## col (17 Nov 2011)

Arch said:


> In which case, it's highly likely that other people will have had the same ban - they just haven't felt the need to challenge it. The whole point of short topic bans is to take heated protagonists out for a while to let things cool down, and hopefully get back on topic.
> 
> If you don't like it, you know where the door is....




I dont like improper use of power, some are too handy at it. Im sure I was on topic, it was mags thread wasnt it?
I like this forum, just some try to change/imply/manipulate and be sarcastic if they dont agree with you. This puts you into a defend your post situation. Think Ill stay Arch, thanks for the choice.


----------



## col (17 Nov 2011)

John the Monkey said:


> In seriousness, ALWAYS measure ERD yourself. Hub measurements are usually pretty reliable, but manufacturers seem to take a perverse joy in lying about ERD - I've no idea why this should be the case. My last set of A319s (32h) came up at around 603 (averaging several measurements across the rim). It doesn't make a massive difference in the final calculation, admittedly, but it's nice to be right
> 
> Col, I'm afraid we're not going to agree here. This should have gone in feedback, if, indeed, it went anywhere public at all before Shaun got in touch with you and allayed/confirmed your misgivings.



Ok John, point taken, but it was my ignorance of which forum It should have gone in apologise to you. My intent is not to annoy all the good natured members.


----------



## col (17 Nov 2011)

Red Light said:


> No, definitely not a four star thread.




Three?.......two?


----------



## col (17 Nov 2011)

John the Monkey said:


> ...and now we appear to have moved to feedback, which makes my gripes redundant.



Not my doing honest, though I did ask for it to be moved if needed


----------



## col (17 Nov 2011)

Dear me Arch, Iv counted you suggesting people leave three times in such a short space. Doesnt look good really dont you think?


----------



## Danny (17 Nov 2011)

The problem with people today is that they are no longer prepared to stoically accept their punishment, whether it was right or wrong


----------



## Norm (17 Nov 2011)

col said:


> Dear me Arch, Iv counted you suggesting people leave three times in such a short space. Doesnt look good really dont you think?


 I agree, it doesn't look good at all when people can't take a subtle hint or feel a need to whine and whinge about Nazi / Stasi oppression or act as if they have something worth adding.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Nov 2011)

Shall we draw a line under it there?


----------



## Shaun (18 Nov 2011)

A couple of days out to deal with some personal matters and I return to this ^^

Col - it was a _temporary_ suspension, from a _single_ thread, for a _short while_. The notice told you _why_ and also told you _when_ the suspension ended, so there was no need for this thread at all.

The other people who were also temporarily suspended from the same thread accepted it with good grace and without feeling the need to "let everyone know what was done and why".

Despite being away from CC *I expressly asked the support team to respond to you personally and explain why you had been suspended from the thread*, so from a "service" point of view you've been very well looked after.

If you have any further issues with how CC is being run, please address them to me via PM and wait for me to reply; but understand that occasionally other matters outside of CC need my attention too!!  

Thanks,
Shaun


----------

